# how do you inject CO2?



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2008)

Well, how do you? 

I have it come on 2hr before lights on, and 1hr off before lights off simply to save CO2


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Aug 2008)

2 hours before lights on, and 3 hours before light out.


----------



## Ed Seeley (11 Aug 2008)

Comes on half an hour before lights and off an hour before dark.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Aug 2008)

24/7 for me.


----------



## Egmel (11 Aug 2008)

24/7 DIY... though if I had pressurised I'd be using a solenoid and timer combo.  Currently have to have bubbles on overnight and boy are they annoying!


----------



## durtydurty (11 Aug 2008)

I used to go 24/7 and found I had really good results, but after killing a Mollie and a white mountain cloud minnow through C02 poisoning I am a bit wary now.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Aug 2008)

I tried the solenoid route once, was to much hassle and to my mind just another thing that could go wrong.  Keep is simple is my motto.  The fish dont seem to mind the 24/7 CO2 and as we all know co2 stability is critical.  If the solenoid broke and didn't come on when it was supposed too, that could spell algae farm.  Why take the risk.

Just my thoughts 

Sam


----------



## a1Matt (11 Aug 2008)

My lights are on a 12 hour photoperiod and the CO2 is timed about an hour earlier than lights on and again at lights off.

I use a homemade internal reactor.  No solenoid as yet though.. I turn the powerhead on the reactor off and that effectively stops the CO2.

I do have a solenoid and will put that into operation when i finish building my inline external reactor (am almost there...)


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Aug 2008)

You put both for 3 options. lol

I currently do the 2 before on and 2 before off but have done the 24/7 previously too.  Never have and never will use a Ph controller.

Andy


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Aug 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> You put both for 3 options. lol
> 
> I currently do the 2 before on and 2 before off but have done the 24/7 previously too.  Never have and never will use a Ph controller.
> 
> Andy



i added the ph controller after so thats why   

i'll change it


----------



## Egmel (12 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i'll change it


I didn't think you could change a poll after people had started voting... could cause all sorts of...  :? interesting effects


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Aug 2008)

i only changed the wording, it meant the smae thing and nobody had voted anyway


----------



## spider72 (22 Aug 2008)

I was using set to be on/off before lights option for some time and now I am using pH controler as I have soft tap water (2dKH) and pH swings has been quite significant. Now I have got stable pH 6.5 all the time and less wastage on CO2. I bought cheap pH controler from Indonesia (about 60Â£ delivered) and it works very well.


----------



## Simon Dickenson (22 Aug 2008)

Co2 with lights on pure o2 at night - controversial!


----------

